# Agentsmith returns to the Luftwaffe



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

After dabbling with some Japanese airplane models I could not resist building this Hasegawa Bf 109K-4! At least the colors for the Luftwaffe things are easier to understand, the Japanese paint colors were not as standardized as those used by the Luftwaffe and the best I could do is guess if the paint colors were correct.

Anyway...this model is in 1/48 scale and Model Master enamels were used to paint it with and an old Aeromaster sheet was used for the markings of 'blue 3'.









































Agentsmith


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks like the real deal in the photos. I've been on a bit of a Luftwaffe binge lately having done a Me 262, FW 189, Junkers Stuka and a Do 335 Pfiel. Taking a break at the moment and just building a Bronco OV-10A at the moment.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

After my attempts at Japanese aircraft I was glad to get back to something I am more familiar with.

There are two more recently finished models I will have pictures of, both of them are twins.
And if getting bogged down with strange Japanese aircraft was not bad enough I am in the middle of building some German armor. Pics to be posted soon.

More images of this Bf 109K-4.



























Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I picked up a 1/48 Kubelwagon and a Horch (truck) to sit next to my finished fighters. Those'll be different to build.


----------

